# الاعلانات علي قفان يشيل



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

*الاعلانات علي قفان يشيل*

30: :t14: *شوفوا يا جماعه انا باعلن بالنيابه عن الصديقه :yaka: mony_mandy_hot:yaka:  انها سوف ترحل من منتديانا وياتي في محلها الصديق جيمي لانها في مشاغل واهتمامات اخري ارجو احترام رغبهتا وارجو ثانيتا الترحيب بالاخ :new4: جيمي:new4: ​*:t14:


----------

